# MAC at Costco...again!



## xxprettyinblkxx (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey gals and guys, I'm not sure if someone has already mentioned this, but I just went to the Manteca, CA Costco this morning and they had a TON of MAC eyeshadows in the following shades:
-Moonflower
-Swish
-Bamboo
-Romp
-Knight Devine
-Nehru







I think those are all the colors they had this time, because I remember not long ago Costco had other MAC eyeshadows. Anyway, go check out your local Costco


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 5, 2008)

Geez....instead of sending these to Costco why don't they send them to my local CCO?  Isn't that why Estee Lauder has these stores in the first place?  I still think that MAC at costco is a bit sketchy!


----------



## flymestza (Oct 5, 2008)

My Costco had a couple shades as well when I went a few months ago.  I picked up Deep Truth and Beauty Marked.  They also had some things from Stila.  Personally I'm glad they are carrying a few items here and there.  It takes me an hour to get to the CCO's in my area.  Plus I love getting myself a treat while doing my household duties!


----------



## Stormy (Oct 6, 2008)

I have to wonder though, are they real?  Costco and Sam's have been known to carry fake purses like Coach.  To have MAC show up in a place like Costo is just odd.


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 6, 2008)

^^I  was curious about that, so I searched, and it turns out that only Sam's Club has been sued for selling fake bags See this article . That's not to say Costco couldn't also sell fake items, but wouldn't they have been sued too? I doubt companies would let them slide. Anyways, all I saw online was issues about Sam's. 

I am thinking the MAC is real, but just seconds or imperfect products that MAC wanted to unload, so Costco bought them in bulk.


----------



## xoleaxo (Oct 6, 2008)

i wish i had a costco membership so i could check it out.. it does seem a little sketchy though.


----------



## Stormy (Oct 6, 2008)

Are they cheaper at Costco?


----------



## kula_bear (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stormy* 

 
_Are they cheaper at Costco?_

 

I picked up nehru, moonflower, and soba yesterday and they where $11.49 each. So they're 50 cents more from the pallet refill pans, which is to me ok because I'm too lazy to go to the MAC store to pick it up, and gas prices these days. Moonflower I believe was a LE and a grogeuos blue with silver pearl so I scored on that one.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm... thats intresting... I never even thought Costco will have the MAC. I have to and check mine out now!


----------



## seabird (Oct 6, 2008)

i bet costco in the uk won't get mac! i really want bamboo and romp.


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww man you guys are lucky. I never see MAC at my Costco! Only Origins


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm going to have to check this out


----------



## keirii (Oct 7, 2008)

Costco is totally not sketchy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's quite legit, ordering in all sorts of different brands in bulk.  It's always good to keep a critical eye, but I'd seriously not accuse these of being fake.


----------



## *KT* (Oct 7, 2008)

They've carried Smashbox stuff at mine for a long time.  That stuff has been legit, so I'd expect this to be as well.  I've never seen MAC at mine though, which is a shame since the nearest CCO is two hours drive.


----------



## chavezwifey (Oct 7, 2008)

are they real or fake...?? i wonder
i wish i had a cco near me or costco


----------



## MAC*kitty (Oct 8, 2008)

I never see MAC or other prestige cosmetics at my Costco.


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Oct 9, 2008)

Costco is really legit...trust me! When company scores a contract to sell their product to Costco, they do anything they can to keep that contract. Plus, if Costco was selling fakes they would have been caught by now...And I'm glad Costco has been selling MAC products since the closest CCO for me is about 2hrs away


----------



## Humeira (Oct 9, 2008)

I've never seen MAC at costco.


----------



## Shaquille (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm wondering if they have these too at Costco Canada..


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_i wish i had a costco membership so i could check it out.. it does seem a little sketchy though._

 
Morning Guys! 

I don't think you have to have a membership. I was told that you could got to the front desk and ask for a one day pass (similar to Sam's) and maybe you'd have to add 10% to your purchase like Sam's club make you do... 

Just call your local store and ask if they give out those passes but make sure you will be able to purchase before you drive all the way down there...

HTH!


----------



## SCWaveGirl81 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sooooo today I went to Costco in Mountain View (Nor-Cal)...HAD EYESHADOWS!!!

Colors I saw: Swish, Mulch, Nehru, Knight Divine, Orb, Sable

Stoked!


----------



## chocokitty (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh man -- I never see MAC at my Costco.  

So far looks like only the California locations have carried it.


----------



## ccBeauty (Oct 13, 2008)

hmm.. from the responses to this thread, looks like only norcal costco's are carrying them.. anybody been to any socal costcos and seen 'em?


----------



## blinkymei (Oct 13, 2008)

which costcos do you see these at? I've been to the san bruno one/near tanforan and they never have it... or I must of missed out


----------



## jhystle22 (Oct 13, 2008)

They definitely have mac @ my costco. Costco @ Fremont that is..

here's what I saw:

SOBA
BAMBOO
ROMP
SWISH
NEHRU
KNIGHT DEVINE
MULCH
SABLE
MOONFLOWER


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have not checked out my Costco yet..But I will this week...However my sister did send me ROMP from the Costco in her area. Weird!! It's just hard to imagine why they would send them to Costco of all places...But I'm glad..I have to pass the Costco in order to get to my CCO.


----------



## l1onqueen (Oct 19, 2008)

For anyone in the DC/MD/VA area, I checked Costco at Potomac Mills, Newington (Springfield) and Arlington, and sorry to report there is no mac there


----------



## Elune (Jan 6, 2009)

About 3 weeks ago, I went to Costco in the Pentagon Fashion Center Mall. I saw that they sold a MAC blush in Harmony (no other color), I forgot the price, sorry. They also had a Stila face-sculpting set with a full sized brush and I believe 2 jumbo lip liners (off-topic, sorry)


----------



## akcmommy (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd love to find MAC @ my local Costco. My CCO is about an hour away.


----------



## ohshnappp (Jan 25, 2009)

They didn't have MAC at my local Costco.


----------



## myfuel (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen it too. They had a couple of eyeshadows shades. I only got one, Mulch. It was a few dollars less than retail.


----------



## glitterkitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elune* 

 
_About 3 weeks ago, I went to Costco in the Pentagon Fashion Center Mall. I saw that they sold a MAC blush in Harmony (no other color), I forgot the price, sorry. They also had a Stila face-sculpting set with a full sized brush and I believe 2 jumbo lip liners (off-topic, sorry)_

 

Wow...had no idea that there was a Costco in Pentagon City.  Good to know!


----------



## Violent Pink (Jan 26, 2009)

When I was last at the Costco in Brea, CA, they had a butt-ton of Newly Minted.
And that's it.
Just a bunch of Newly Minted. hahaha.


----------



## Nicala (Jan 26, 2009)

When I went they had orb, newly minted, swish, trax (i think?). The other time I went they had dolly mix blush. That was a few months back though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Costco in Glendale/Atwater village in socal.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Mine continually has newly minted, clarity, orb, and blackberry.  This is at the Costco store in Kirkland, WA


----------



## JAJ_2380 (Jan 29, 2009)

The Costco in Azuza, Ca has Cream Color Bases in: Bronze, Hush, and Antique Gold. They also has Eyeshadows in: Copperplate, Newly Minted, Blackberry, Handwritten, Poisen Pen, Mulch, and Melton Mauve.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 29, 2009)

I wish I had a costco membership now =[


----------



## belle.azure (Jan 31, 2009)

I know of at least one Costco in Las Vegas that is carrying MAC.  As of last week, the Summerlin location had Melton Mauve, Swish, Blackberry, Newly Minted, Copperplate, Handwritten, and Poison Pen eyeshadows.


----------



## aliminx (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ccBeauty* 

 
_hmm.. from the responses to this thread, looks like only norcal costco's are carrying them.. anybody been to any socal costcos and seen 'em?_

 
I'm in South Florida and got Beauty Marked today at my costco.  It's the only one they had, but there you have it.


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 8, 2009)

I went to Costco in Houston last night.  They had Blackberry, Handwritten, Poisen Pen, and Melton Mauve.  There were also two blushes but I can't remember the names.  I think they said sheer shimmer on the boxes though.


----------



## TexasBelle (Apr 8, 2009)

We don't have Costco near where I live . . . we have Sam's Club instead. But my local Sam's never has MAC or Stila or anything good


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 8, 2009)

I looked at the MAC site to see if I could remember the blushes.  They had Flirt & Tease and Plum Foolery.  They were half price too!!


----------



## Jewels4Jewels (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm in Western Washington and ran to my Costco to see if they had mac.  They did not.  They had the Stila gloss bundles and have had those for about 2 months now.


----------



## silencemylips (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seabird* 

 
_i bet costco in the uk won't get mac!_

 
I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## darklocke (Apr 9, 2009)

There was another thread here stating that the MAC e/s sold on Costco are fakes?


----------



## burnitdown_x (Apr 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are any M.A.C. products at the Costco in Queens, NY?


----------



## eidetica (Apr 18, 2009)

Do not touch MAC at Costco ladies- it's either fake or stolen. Or of some other shady provenence. I didn't know the Coach bags at Sam's were fakes- LOL- but they ruined Coach for me. But too much shady stuff shows up at Costco, including stolen goods with traceable serial numbers stolen abroad. You wanna finance Al Quaida? That's wjat you do grabbing up MAC at CostCo.

  Back to the subject... Ebay is periodicly flooded with first rate fakes OR stolen MAC eyeshadows, always a huge flood of a specific group of colors at once. The ten or so noted here have been all over Ebay for several months. I bought two; the packaging is authentic and the product seems real so I suspect this is MAC by way of a Middle Eastern or Eastern European misadventure, "fell off the back of a truck". Gray goods.

  A few years back there was a problem with high end mountain bikes winding up at Costco shipped in from somewhere. Too cheap to be legitimate, even if authentic. They had been shipped to Spain to a legitimate dealer, disappeared, insurance was collected, (over a thousand spit new Stumpjumpers- s.o.t.a.) The bikes went out of sight only to show up in Southern CA at Costco with no warranty and bad assembly. These bikes had traceable serial numbers- as you'd expect on a $2K bike. Very shady, and very common with Costco.  People were badly injured by the bad mechanical work and the money paid for flight school for men only wanting to navigate 747's. No landing practice, thank you.

  There have been a number of other sorts of products appearing at Costco this way... They've been sued repeatedly but you all keep buying the stuff with out thinking so different new products keep showing up. Counterfeiting designer goods is the number one way terrorism is currently financed. I heard it on the news, read it in the paper. Nobody else here did?

   When you buy this stolen stuff you support terrorism, organized crime, assorted bad news dictatorships and mass bloodshed, ect. Seriously, who do you think can steal masses of product off docks in Europe to have them show up out of Singapore to California for cheap? Estee Lauder wouldn't deal with CC, it's an image breaker that would ruin an empire. I'm sure they're preparing to serve Costco and get the product pulled if it hasn't happened already.

  Don't buy it. And think twice before you shop at CostCo for doing this. Where is your money going?

Lizzy
nerd who reads news, former bike racer and mechanic who hears about a quarter million dollar rip offs in the industry. I WILL NOT shop at CostCo.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 19, 2009)

I saw MAC at the San Jose (Blossom Hill area) Costco for the first time this past week.  They had only 1 MAC e/s in "Sable".  

I didn't get it, but it's probably gone by now.  That was early last week.


----------

